# The Rockets are interested in Jay Williams



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Rockets And Heat After Jay Williams
20th July, 2005 - 8:49 pm
Caller - The Rockets are attempting to retain free agent guard Jon Barry and center Dikembe Mutombo. Barry provided a good spark off the bench, but there are plenty of possible replacements. Free agent point guards Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers), Dan Dickau (Hornets), Earl Watson (Grizzlies) and Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) have stirred some interest.

But the Rockets may look for a potential diamond in the rough. Former Duke guard Jay Williams is back playing two years after serious leg injuries suffered in a motorcycle accident. The Miami Heat and Rockets are two teams who are interested in the former second round pick. 


Do you guys like this idea?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

23 said:


> Rockets And Heat After Jay Williams
> 20th July, 2005 - 8:49 pm
> Caller - The Rockets are attempting to retain free agent guard Jon Barry and center Dikembe Mutombo. Barry provided a good spark off the bench, but there are plenty of possible replacements. Free agent point guards Jeff McInnis (Cavaliers), Dan Dickau (Hornets), Earl Watson (Grizzlies) and Damon Stoudamire (Blazers) have stirred some interest.
> 
> ...


former second round pick? You mean second overall pick?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Love the idea, Jay's value is about as low as it gets right now - if he can play up to half the potential that was expected of him when he came into the league, we got ourselves a pretty good PG. 

The other 4 PGs mentioned:
McInnis - Don't like him running our offense
Dickau - Dan Dickau owns this league! Anyhow not much of an improvement from the guys we have right now
Stoudamire - we have a thread on him already
Watson - Personal bias, just don't like him that much. He's probably the best passer of the 4 though.

And pleaaaase bring Deke back!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I wonder if he ever figured out how to knock down a jump shot.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

nasty line-up if they get him

1. J-Dubb
2. Sura???
3. McGrady
4. Swift
5. Yao

and whoever else they pick-up...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

From what I've heard, he wasn't all that great his rookie year? I don't know. I never saw him play.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I wonder if he ever figured out how to knock down a jump shot.



He was a pretty damn good three point shooter wasn't he? Now free throws, I do remember he struggled with that.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> He was a pretty damn good three point shooter wasn't he? Now free throws, I do remember he struggled with that.


 I remember his midrange game was a wash. Even after his early season slump, he could never knock down midrange jumpers with consistency. I guess his 3pt% wasn't too bad, but 32% is nothing exceptional. Even Sura shot 35.5% last year.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

he says though he would prefer returning to chicago but i see them too packed up at the 1 then


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just read an article that said Houston may be interested in Marko Jaric too. The article goes on to say that we will probably end up with Damon though.

Hope that means Ruben would be part of the deal.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Jay Williams went 2nd overall for a reason. He's a winner, an outstanding talent, matured mentally, and a vocal leader. It seems that the most he will be offered is the minimum, it would be a steal if he was even at 60%. He wasn't given enough time to mature into an NBA role with a logjam in the guard rotation on a team that struggles to get anything done on both ends of the floor. 

If you could combine Earl Boykins and Jon Starks, you would get Jay Williams. He's small but strong... hes a streaky shooter but his fiery competitive spirit makes up for most of his misgivings... he (was) very athletic... he's quite yet vocal through his game. He is an above average ballhandler and underrated passer. I think given the right opportunity, he will prove very valuable to his team.

I would pay up to the LLE for this kid. 

PS
Did anyone see that DerMarr Johnson dunk on KG last season? Baseline reverse underneath the basket.. over the Big Ticket? Just Sick.... and they said he would never walk again after his spinal injury in that car accident.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I remember his midrange game was a wash. Even after his early season slump, he could never knock down midrange jumpers with consistency. I guess his 3pt% wasn't too bad, but 32% is nothing exceptional. Even Sura shot 35.5% last year.



Are those his NBA numbers? I honestly don't remember too much about his brief NBA career (except that he didn't play all that well), but I do remember him being a good set shooter in college.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

thats funny if they do get jay, that means they got the two top picks of that draft


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Before his injury it didn't look like he was going on to be much more than a slightly above average NBA point guard. Of course just an average NBA point guard would be an upgrade from what we have now.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Ming #1 pick 2002
Jay Williams #2 pick 2002
Stromile Swift #2 pick 2000
Tracy McGrady #9 pick 1997

all under 27 years old.....wow


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Before his injury it didn't look like he was going on to be much more than a slightly above average NBA point guard. Of course just an average NBA point guard would be an upgrade from what we have now.


He was a rookie, and he played for the Bulls... Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler still sucked then, and that was their 2nd yr. I'd give him a shot.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Id take any of the point guards (maybe not dickau) instead of Jay Williams. 
Remember how we said T-mac basically plays Pg/Sg/SF in this team? All we need now is a PG that can make the pass and shoot the 3. Jay williams has pretty bad range on his jumpshot. at least the other pgs can hit the 3. 
SO IMO i think hell be a good player but he doesnt fit with our team


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

What do we have to lose in giving him a tryout. I agree that if he could live up to half the potential he had before his accident that it would probably be an upgrade to our guard situation. On top of that he would probably come cheap, and has a chip on his shoulder wanting to prove that he still has marketable skills. Would you rather have him or Moochie and Ward?


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Rocket Man said:


> What do we have to lose in giving him a tryout. I agree that if he could live up to half the potential he had before his accident that it would probably be an upgrade to our guard situation. On top of that he would probably come cheap, and has a chip on his shoulder wanting to prove that he still has marketable skills. Would you rather have him or Moochie and Ward?


he was really not that great, so if he is only half of what he use to be he will be another Moochie. plus he's not your typical PG, he's a shoot first scoreing guard when he was healthy.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont know why people think he was never good....... I think he still has potential to be a solid player..... they should pick him up....


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I dont like the thought of jay williams. Injuries aside he has to have something screwed up in his head to ride motorcycles when he knows he is not supposed to have them. And his game is not that good either only reason he got drafted 2nd was because he was a dukie. After jay williams got drafted 2nd and showed how big of a flop duke players are in the NBA not many teams have taken high picks on them. I think Coach K's system does not translate to the NBA that well. Aside from grant hill name a Duke player that has had success in the NBA.

Just what i think give head a chance.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Jamez52637 said:


> he was really not that great, so if he is only half of what he use to be he will be another Moochie. plus he's not your typical PG, he's a shoot first scoreing guard when he was healthy.


geez half a year and you can tell the guy's not that great? he showed flashes of brilliance which is enough for a rookie. you remember his triple double vs the nets? liek 25 -14-13 or something.

I'd give him a shot.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

hitokiri315 said:


> I dont like the thought of jay williams. Injuries aside he has to have something screwed up in his head to ride motorcycles when he knows he is not supposed to have them. And his game is not that good either only reason he got drafted 2nd was because he was a dukie. After jay williams got drafted 2nd and showed how big of a flop duke players are in the NBA not many teams have taken high picks on them. I think Coach K's system does not translate to the NBA that well. Aside from grant hill name a Duke player that has had success in the NBA.
> 
> Just what i think give head a chance.


Elton Brand, Corey Maggette, Carlos Boozer


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

1 rookie of the year and two average players


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Jay Will. would be a great addition, but i still think that he will sign with the Bulls.


----------



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

hitokiri315 said:


> 1 rookie of the year and two average players


Maggette is not an "average" player....hes a pretty good guard that has both the range and can drive inside...before his injuries he was improving at a pretty good pace averaging more then 20 points per game...thatz pretty good for the average player....wasnt it a while that Harpring was the "average" player in nba? he averaged a bit more then 12 points per game and wasnt great on defence...

I also disagree with Boozer being average...hes only been to the league a couple of years and already averaging double figures and a threat for a double double...absolutely steal in the second round 

Chris Duhon, Luol Deng, and Shane Battier are also some good players coming from Duke...by no means meaning to attack you hitokiri315 but just trying to prove that Duke produced some pretty good players albeit not all of them are taht great ( Parks, Langdon, William Avery) 

Heres a list of some players coming from duke and they're not all bad....

http://www.basketballreference.com/players/bycollege.htm?sch=Duke


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

ok when are corey maggette or elton brand going to do something in the playoffs or win any major awards like 6th man, defensive player of the year or MVP. Or be perinial all stars? Anyways it does not matter anymore. i dont want to argue about something that does not affect my team in anyway whatsoever. 

Because the rockets are not going to get Jay williams


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> geez half a year and you can tell the guy's not that great? he showed flashes of brilliance which is enough for a rookie. you remember his triple double vs the nets? liek 25 -14-13 or something.
> 
> I'd give him a shot.


He was the 2nd over all pick, a lot people said he should have been the first pick, that would be over YAO, he never played like a top pick, yeah he had a couple of good games, but that's expected of you. Tracy Murrey scored 43 point once in a game, so what. And now he is injured, he's game is his speed, i don't see him recover ever, i mean if he can recover to 75% he will be a decent backup, but my comment was for someone who said even if he's 50% he will be an upgrade, i just didn't agree with that.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

I think that he also has offers from Miami but that is just a rumor.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Marko Jaric
Height: 6-7
Weight: 217
Age: 26

2004-2005
PPG: 9.9
RPG: 3.2
APG: 6.1

Let Mike James go to the Clippers. If we need quickness as the point we can have Luther come into the game to guard the quick PG's.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> Marko Jaric
> Height: 6-7
> Weight: 217
> Age: 26
> ...


I'd love Jaric, but no way we can afford him. And he's still a guy prone to stupid mistakes, which a team like ours can not afford.


----------

